# When Godly Brothers Disagree: Lessons from the Division Between Paul and Barnabas



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jan 1, 2010)

Many of us can think of modern examples of disagreements among true believers. Sometimes these disagreements have been so sharp that brothers have gone their separate ways even though they may hold the same creed! The Bible itself acknowledges this fact. It not only presents ideal Christianity; it also portrays real Christianity. But the Bible’s purpose in revealing these sad realities is not that of the gossip magazine. Its design is not to make us disillusioned and cynical. Rather, the Bible reveals these things for our instruction and edification. With this in view, I’d like to examine the sharp dispute between Paul and Barnabas, which resulted in their division, and I'd like to draw some practical lessons for us today. 

*When Godly Brothers Disagree: Lessons from the Division Between Paul and Barnabas*


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 1, 2010)

"Furthermore, don’t allow your disagreement to be so firm and your separation to be so fixed, that it cannot be revised in the future."

This post spoke volumes to me, especially the above quote. Thanks


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 1, 2010)

My understanding of this through Scripture is that, like the book of Job, we tend to forget the end of the story.

It appears that there was some level of reconciliation of Paul and Barnabas through Mark, even to the point of cooperation, and that all were greatly used of the Lord.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, Bob! Some great pointers for our own disagreements here on the PB in 2010!



> SOME LESSONS LEARNED
> In light of what we’ve seen, how should we view and respond to some of the disagreements and divisions among godly brothers in our day?
> 
> 1. We need to face the reality that godly brothers may have sharp disagreements and even sad divisions.
> ...


----------



## lynnie (Jan 2, 2010)

That was a beautiful piece. Printed it out for hubby and he said it was great. Thank you.


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Jan 2, 2010)

Dr. Gonzales,

How do you know that the John-Mark referred to in this passage is the same Mark in Colossians and 2 Timothy?

Where do we draw the line between biblical principle and non-negotiable ethics/clear doctrine? 

Thank you for this essay. I have so much to learn about biblical wisdom.


----------



## Herald (Jan 2, 2010)

> Mark 9:40 "For he who is not against us is for us."



We must weigh every teaching and check motives, but we should pray for and rejoice at the success of the gospel.


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jan 2, 2010)

DeborahtheJudge said:


> Dr. Gonzales,
> 
> How do you know that the John-Mark referred to in this passage is the same Mark in Colossians and 2 Timothy?



Good question, Joy. The fact that the Mark of Colossians is identified as Barnabas's cousins makes the link likely. Of course, I guess a person could be skeptical and even question whether the Barnabas of Colossians 4 is the same Barnabas of Act. But I see no reason for doubting that we're dealing with the same Barnabas and Mark in Colossians 4 as those identified in Acts 15. Moreover, I don't think it's wrong-headed to look for some canonical purpose behind information that the Holy Spirit has seen fit to include in Scripture. What would be the purpose of introducing a new, previously unknown "Mark" in 2 Timothy 4, and having Paul justify his request of Mark's presence on the basis of the latter's _usefulness to Paul in the ministry_? Granted, it's possible this is just a passing remark totally unrelated to other canonical remarks about a previous Mark who had proven to be _a detriment to Paul in the ministry_. But I'm more inclined to think Paul's remarks in 1 Timothy 4 were not coincidental. 

Even if the Mark of Colossians 4 and the Mark of 2 Timothy 4 were different persons than the one identified in Acts 15, the basic principles and lessons of the passage would remain intact. God requires faithfulness from his ministers and expects us to do the same (that's a true principle), and God also gives his failing servants "second chances" and expects us to do the same (that's a true principle too). Of course, there may arise circumstances when these two principles will seem to conflict. At what point do we deem a man disqualified because of a lapse in judgment or behavior? At what point and under what circumstances do we give a man who had, in the past, made a bad judgment call or even sinned a second chance? In some cases, the decision one way or the other may be fairly clear. But in other cases, the decision between the one and the other may be more difficult and require a great deal of wisdom for which we'll be compelled to pray. 



DeborahtheJudge said:


> Where do we draw the line between biblical principle and non-negotiable ethics/clear doctrine?



We do our best to draw the lines where we find the Scripture drawing the lines. Apodictic laws, like those prohibitory commands in the Decalogue, draw thick black lines over which we may not cross. On the other hand, the Bible (think of the Proverbs in particular) is full of general principles the application of which must be determined by an analysis of many circumstantial factors and governed also by a consideration of many other balancing and complementary principles. In other words, sometimes the line is very clear. Sometimes, the wisdom of a decision is fairly evident. But there are, in some cases, tough decisions that have to be made and that require a high level of discernment to ascertain _the best and wisest_ course of action. Such decisions usually call for a "multitude of wise counselors." For a helpful discussion on such ethical decision-making issues, see James Petty's _Step By Step: Divine Guidance for Ordinary Christians_ (P&R), especially chapters 5 through 7 where he discusses the varying levels of specificity of God's revealed will. 



DeborahtheJudge said:


> Thank you for this essay. I have so much to learn about biblical wisdom.



You're very welcome. I too still have much to learn about wisdom. May we implore the Lord for greater measures (James 1:5)!

Your servant,


----------

